# Notebook fürs Studium - Wie leistungsstark?



## Arsun (5. September 2017)

*Notebook fürs Studium - Wie leistungsstark?*

Hi,

im Oktober beginnt mein Informatikstudium und ich möchte mir vorher ein Notebook zulegen, um zu programmieren oder einfach zu lernen und nachzuarbeiten.

Nun weiß ich aber nicht wie die Ansprüche im Studium an die Hardware sind. Besonders da ich einen recht leistungsstarken Desktop-PC (GTX 1070, Ryzen 5 1600X, 16GB RAM) zuhause stehen habe.

Daher meine Fragen:

- Reicht zum Beispiel ein i3-Prozessor? 
- Reicht die Onboardgrafik? 
- Reichen 4GB RAM?

Momentan liebäugel ich mit diesem: HP ProBook 440 G4 Y8B49EA 14" Full HD, Intel Core i5-7200U, 8GB DDR4, 256GB SSD, Win10 Pro bei notebooksbilliger.de . Oder ist das zu viel des Guten?

Vielen Dank, 
Arsun


----------



## NussiBussi (5. September 2017)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium - Wie leistungsstark?*

Guten Abend,

vorab eine Frage: Steht dein Tower bei dir am Studienort oder bei den Eltern?

Das HP sieht von seinen Specs schonmal nicht schlecht aus.

- Der i5 besitzt 4 Threads, was besser als ein reiner Dual-Core ist. In meiner alten Firma hatten die Software-Ingenieure fast alle i7, womöglich wegen 4 Threads und höher getaktet. 
- Der Bildschirm ist entspiegelt (Top) und 1080p.
- Onboard-GraKa ist vielleicht die Sache, ob deine Programme mit einer dedizierten GraKa performanter laufen...
- Laut Datenblatt sind 8GB Ram verbaut. Ich würde prinzipiell auf 16GB aufrüsten...
- Vom Gewicht und Größe musst wissen. Größer und schwerer rate ich ab, eher kleiner und leichter.

Bezüglich Preis musst du wissen. Studierst du 4 oder 5 Jahre? Rechne damit dir während deines Studiums einen Neuen zu zulegen (z.B. Verschleiß, Fortschritt etc.).

Bezüglich deines Towers, bin ein Freund von mehr als einem Monitor (Einen zum Arbeiten und einen 2. zum Recherchieren etc.) -> Zusätzlicher Monitor für ~150+ €

Vielleicht melden sich andere zu Wort...


Grüße


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2017)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium - Wie leistungsstark?*

Würde es dich sehr überraschen, dass der Erfolg bei einem Informatikstudium zu 99,9% von der Person vor dem PC abhängt und zu 0,1% von der Rechenleistung des PCs?

Glaub mir beim programmieren ist es nur in den allerallerseltensten Fällen ein Rechenleistungsproblem ob etwas (gut) funktioniert oder nicht. In der heutigen Zeit ist selbst der billigste (neue) Laptop viel viel leistungsstärker als alles, was du in den ersten Jahren programmieren wirst (wenn din Programm zu langsam ist ist dein Code zu schlecht ).

Achte eher darauf, dass du ergonomisch arbeiten kannst (ausreichende Bildschirmgröße und Art, Akkulaufleistung usw) als auf Rechenleistung - von letzterer haste sowieso mehr als genug.


----------



## Arsun (5. September 2017)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium - Wie leistungsstark?*

Hi, ersteinmal vielen Dank für die Antworten!

@NussiBussi: 
- Das wird, zumindest im ersten Jahr, der selbe Ort sein. 
- Ich besitze sogar schon zwei Bildschirme, einen 19" und einen 24".  
- Größer soll das Notebook auch auf keinen Fall werden. 

@Incredible Alk:
Natürlich hängt der Studienerfolg ausschließlich von der Person vor dem Computer ab, unterstützende Hardware kann jedoch nicht schaden. 


Jetzt habe ich leider das Problem, dass ihr euch in gewisser Weise widersprecht..


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2017)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium - Wie leistungsstark?*

Es kommt stark darauf an was du da machen willst. Natürlich ist mehr Power besser, nur ist es im Studium so, dass du lernst zu programmieren (offensichtlich...) und zum lernen schreibt man keine programme die riesige Datenmengen verarbeiten was Rechenleistung erfordern würde - man schreibt Programme um zu lernen wie das geht. Wenn die ein paar Kilobytes verarbeiten und das korrekt tun ists gut, dann optimierst du den Code vielleicht dass es schneller und effizienter geht.

All diese "Lernprogramme" verarbeitet jede moderne CPU in einer Millisekunde.

Dass die Ingenieure später im Arbeitsleben ggf. weit stärkere Maschinen nutzen liegt daran, dass diese produktiv arbeiten müssen - beispielsweise verarbeitet ein geschriebenes Programm dann große Datenbanken. Das Programm schreiben und testen kann ein 10 Jahre alter Celeron. Die große Datenbank durchdrücken ist dann was für die dicken PCs, hat aber mit dem Verständnis des Programmierers nichts mehr zu tun.

Wenn du zum üben verstanden hast, wie man eine Schleife programmiert die 10 mal durchlaufen wird kannst du auch eine programmieren die 1.000.000.000x durchlaufen wird. Bei letzterer hilft dir eine schnelle CPU weiter, für 10 Runden ists wurscht.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. September 2017)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium - Wie leistungsstark?*

Ich würde wohl wert auf einen wechselbaren Akku legen, wenn ihr da mal keine Steckdose für jeden in der Vorlesung habt.

Ansonsten ist eine SSD ein nettes Komfortfeature und 8GB RAM schaden auch keinesfalls. 
Prozessor ist nen Dualcore schon wirklich nicht optimal, da würde ich mindestens auf 2C/4T gehen, wenn das Budget vorhanden ist.


----------



## Arsun (5. September 2017)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium - Wie leistungsstark?*

Hättet ihr vielleicht ein paar Spezifikationen für mich, an die ich mich richten kann?


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2017)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium - Wie leistungsstark?*

Wurde doch bereits vieles genannt... 2C/4T-CPU mit iGPU (sprich ohne nutzlose Grafikkarte), 8GB RAM, wenn möglich SSD. Bildschirmgröße/Art und ähnliches nach persönlichem Geschmack.


----------



## Arsun (6. September 2017)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium - Wie leistungsstark?*

Also ist das eingangs von mir erwähnte Notebook von HP in Ordnung für das was ich vorhabe?


----------



## tsd560ti (6. September 2017)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium - Wie leistungsstark?*

Bei dem sehe ich zwei Kritikpunkte:

-Speicher ist Single Channel, da nur ein Riegel verbaut

-Akku wohl nicht wechselbar 


Für meine Schwester hab ich fürs Studium ein gebrauchtes Lenovo T420 mit i5 besorgt, auf 8GB RAM aufgerüstet, eine 500GB SSD verbaut und einen großen 9Zellen Akku dazu gekauft. 

Ist zwar nicht das leichteste Gerät, aber ausreichend performant für insgesant 400€, leicht zu warten und quasi unkaputtbar.


----------



## rabe08 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium - Wie leistungsstark?*

Wollte ich auch noch dazugeben. Auf einem Notebook steht "ThinkPad" und es ist schwarz. Es gibt auf dem Markt irritationen, da billige Imitationen aufgetaucht sind, auf denen auch ThinkPad steht, die aber gar keine sind. Du musst darauf achten, dass die Typbezeichnung mit T, X, W oder P anfängt. Alles andere sind keine Thinkpads. Wenn Du das nicht beachtest, könntest Du unter Informatikern "auffallen". 

Ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen: Leistungsmäßig reicht für das Studium ein Core 2 Duo und 8GB RAM sowie eine SSD. o.k., mein C2D ist der zweitschnellste Mobile, den es jemals gab, aber trotzdem ist er gegenüber aktuellen CPUs eine lahme Krücke. Und meine SSD habe ich mal für 35€ vom Grabbeltisch bei Aldi nachgerüstet (echt!). Fluppt unter Debian mit LXDE, alles was ich brauche läuft flüssig. Ich habe auf dem Ding auch Maschine Learning Sachen laufen lassen, dauert etwas länger als auf einem aktuellen Rechner, aber es geht.

Wenn Du echt dicke Sachen für das Studium rechnen musst/willst, gibt es an der Uni Ressourcen dafür. Bei uns z.B. der alte "Superrechner". Mal 8 Threads und ordentlich RAM für ein paar Stunden kriegt mehr oder weniger jeder, mehr ist Verhandlungssache. Und braucht Gründe. Ein Freund von mir hat mal für seine Abschlussarbeit große (wirklich große) Matrizen gerechnet. Um das zu bewerkstelligen, ist er durch verschlungene Weg und externe Partner auf den SuperMUC  gekommen. Er brauchte nämlich ein 1 TB RAM... Resumee: was Du für das Studium brauchst, kriegst Du zur Verfügung gestellt. Nur eine "Schreibmaschine" solltest Du selber haben. Aber noch nicht mal das ist unbedingt nötig. Stichwort Poolräume. Obwohl der eigenen mobile Rechner im Studium schon eine Komfort-Gewinn ist.


----------

